# I just finished another project...



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

Coach Law told me he had some mahogany that someone gave him. He was going to use it to mount a kicker motor on his boat but he changed his mind and gave it to me. It was rough cut to about 2 1/4" x 12" x 12". This is what I made from it. My first attempt at a bandsaw box. I call it my "Jumpin' Fish Box". The pulls are made from some mesquite that I dug out of a bag of mesquite chunks for the bbq pit. I have about 30 hours into this project. What I can't capture with my camera is the irredesence of the mahogany. It is some really beautiful wood. The box has 3 coats of cut polyurethane on it. The polyurethane was a 3 to 1 mix with some thinner/mineral sprits. I then took some 0000 steel wool and some danish oil to cut the sheen off the finish. The drawers are lined with some pre-glued red felt. I learned alot about making these kind of boxes and I can see more bandsaw boxes in my future...Vic


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

NICE Vic!!

Jeff


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now, THAT is ART, VJ !!!! Beautiful work..Can you imagine what kinda price Nieman Marcus would put on that in their Christmas Catalog ?...LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very nice VJER!!!

All I have done today is 5 Cartriage/Deerhorn pens, waiting on the rifle clips to go on them.


----------

